# Its a miracle?



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok so I posted last weekend that my rooster hadn't crowed in 2 months and seemed to be sliding downhill quickly. Thursday I opened the coop and head was hung low, wings were drooping, and mucus was streaming from his beak. Same Friday. I called the vet. He said severe respiratory infection and once it got that far it was too late. I put him in a cage alone last night with medicated water and food in the garage. This morning he's trying to crow. Noise is coming out for the first time in months. Head, wings, and comb all back to normal. I know one night of antibiotics can't be it. My husband has decided that Gary, the rooster, needs a man cave to retreat to at times. . I have 2 hens and 4 pullets. Strange!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, I have no words. I'm so glad he's feeling better! Yay for Gary!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hey good news


----------



## anderson8505 (Jul 3, 2012)

Less stress (no hens to worry about) might mean more rest. Antibiotics work quickly in chickens in my experience. Glad he's on the upswing, often respiratory ailments can kill pretty quickly. Be wary of the behavior of all of your flock now, catch it before it spreads further. Respiratory illnesses are quite contagious in birds.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes I went ahead and medicated all. The strangeness continues however. Gary acts like he's ok. He eats, drinks, runs around the fenced area all day, comb is bright red. He still doesn't make a sound and has stopped mating. Any thoughts?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Keep doing what your doing. Give him a little more time. Respiratory illness takes a long time to cure.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

He probably just needs some time to re_coop_erate.
I'm allowed to be punny, right?


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Cute play on words. I hope you're right.


----------

